# 1969 bmw 1600 for sale!



## blake654 (Nov 14, 2012)

Have my bmw 1600 for sale $5000 some where around 200,000 on it runs good little surface rust of read fender and door but nothing bad very clean under neith. E36 seats inside still have originals though. 
http://lancaster.craigslist.org/cto/4328238517.html


----------



## Joe__Sterling (May 24, 2009)

Glws.


----------

